# AFI Life Achievement Award 2016 - John Williams



## patrick76 (Nov 3, 2017)

I just watched this on youtube and thought others may want to see it before it is possibly taken down. There is much high praise of Williams from many people in the video including Spielberg, George Lucas, Seth MacFarlane, Harrison Ford and others. Some interesting clips as well.


----------



## Symfoniq (Nov 3, 2017)

Thanks for posting this. I missed the original broadcast. There are few people as important in my life as John Williams. He doesn't know me, but he's one of my dearest friends.


----------

